# Foix to perpignan....possible?



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi all 
Has anyone gone down the D117 from foix to Perpignan in the recent past? 
It looks an interesting route, but how will it be in a 7 metre MH 8O 
any info would be gratefully received  

Mark.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

mark_2cv said:


> Hi all
> Has anyone gone down the D117 from foix to Perpignan in the recent past?
> It looks an interesting route, but how will it be in a 7 metre MH 8O
> any info would be gratefully received
> ...


Hi Mark,

Not driven the route but on my "Michelin Atlas Touristique" it looks OK.

There's couple of Col's marked but they are only low 500/600 metres so you should not have a problem.

Don


----------



## mark_2cv (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks Don........
By the way, what are "cols" ?

Mark.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Mark,

A "Col" is a Mountain Pass in this case low ones.

Don


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Foix to Perpignan*

Hi Mark

Did this route some years ago; absolutely fine.

Colin


----------



## Steamairy (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes Mark,
We did this route last summer on our first overseas trip in our new (6 metre) Compass Avantgarde - no real problem. Great descent to Quillan, but the gorge road south to Axat needs some care with bulging rock walls, if I remember correctly - a bit of middle-of-the-road driving reqd.
You must stop off to see at least one of the ruined Cathar castles en route: Puilaurens (nr. Axat) is closest to the main road and is great (they all are), Montsegur (s. of Lavelanet) and Peyrepeteuse, towards Perpignan, involve more detours but are magnificent and in the midst of great scenery. We stopped at a nice campsite by a small lake at Puivert, at a free(I think) Aire with a great view at Duilhac below Peyrepeteuse, and at a little campsite with pool at Tautavel, which boasts an impressive museum of prehistory and lots of good wine. 

Bonne Route!


----------



## 116207 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Quillan to Perpignan*

Hi there 
I'm a bit of an MHF virgin and already converted. We are hoping to do exactly this route this coming weekend so am mightily impressed to find a post on it immediately. We did the first part of the trip down to Quillan a year or so ago and have become very interested in the Cathars since so intend to return and learn more. Hope our glorious August weather continues into September!


----------



## karenmac (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi Mark

Last year, from Biarritz took N117 then on D117 to Perpigan. It was a beautiful drive - I really enjoyed it. I was a bit tired at the end of it but worth it. I probably get a bit more tired as I am female and don't have the same strength in upper arms as you chaps!

As said by other post, scenery is lovely.

Our MH is 6.8m so pretty much same as yours. 

KarenMac


----------



## altair (Mar 25, 2006)

*Foix to perpignan ... oh Yes*

Hi,
We did Biarritz to Perpignan , to a campsite in Bompas just outside, in one day this July ( trying to get to some sun before the weekend ) in our Hobby 750 using the D117. You will have no problem. The route is a little nerve racking after Quillan through the river gorge with the rock overhanging. But it is well worth the drive and even better if you are not in a hurry. Can't recall many petrol stations along the route so make sure you have enough on board.

There is a nice campsite just outside Foix (less than a couple of miles) to the north on the N20 before you get to the motorway. We did not use it this year but have it marked for the next trip.

The campsite at Bompas is not much (very dry) but it has a pool and is next to Lidl (always a plus) and on the bus route to Perpignan, fare about 2 euro. Taxi ride back was 20 euro because she did not want to wait for the bus.

Good luck,
Tim


----------

